# KOTOR2 - Jedi ausbildung



## DarkRisc (30. Juli 2005)

Hi,

Wenn man in eine Prestige Klasse aufgestieegen ist, und dann Jedi-Meister wählt, kann man doch jemanden zum Jedi ausbilden. Nur was und wie muss ich das machen, das ich z.B. Atton oder so zum Jedi ausbilden kann?

Schon mal danke im vorraus.


----------



## Berner (30. Juli 2005)

Puh is da lang her!!
Wie war das nochmal *grübel*

Ich glaub du musst mit Atton irgnewie labern und dann kannste den irgendwann ausbilden!


----------



## mara-jade (30. Juli 2005)

DarkRisc am 30.07.2005 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Wenn man in eine Prestige Klasse aufgestieegen ist, und dann Jedi-Meister wählt, kann man doch jemanden zum Jedi ausbilden. Nur was und wie muss ich das machen, das ich z.B. Atton oder so zum Jedi ausbilden kann?
> 
> Schon mal danke im vorraus.



also:

Atton: viel Einfluss, dann nach Nar Shaddaa, dort triffst du im Flüchtlingssektor auf alte Bekannte von ihm, darauf hin musst du Atton auf die ansprechen (aufpassen, dass du Antworten wählst, die dir Einfluss bringen), dann kannst du ihn ausbilden

Jünger: einfach nur hoher Einfluss und gut sein

Bao-Dur: viel Einfluss + helle Seite, man muss ihn allerdings oft zu bestimmten Punkten mitnehmen, wo es Einfluss für ihn gibt, alleine durch Unterhaltungen auf der Ebon Hawk funktioniert es nicht

Dienerin: Einfluss, am besten gut sein, wenig Zeit mit Visas verbringen (am besten gar keine) und du musst sie dreimal im Zweikampf besiegen

Mira: gut + Einfluss - bis du die Option hast "ich zeige dir das wahre Nar Shadda (so ungefähr) und sie zustimmt, dann nach Nar Shaddaa, vor den Eingang zur Cantina und Pazaak-Höhle (dort wo du auch die Vision von "wahren" Nar Shaddaa hattest) und das Spiel springt automatisch in den Dialog

Ich hab noch einen ziemlich ausführlichen Influence-Guide, den kann ich bei Bedarf raussuchen, ist halt auf Englisch.


----------



## DarkRisc (31. Juli 2005)

Gibt es denn auch irgendwelche besonderen Sachen bei den anderen Prestige klassen? Wie Jedi-Wachmann z.B.


----------



## mara-jade (31. Juli 2005)

DarkRisc am 31.07.2005 08:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es denn auch irgendwelche besonderen Sachen bei den anderen Prestige klassen? Wie Jedi-Wachmann z.B.


der Jedi Wachmann erhält die Fähigkeit "Macht Tarnung" (oder wie auch immer die heißt), er kann sich also ohne Gürtel tarnen

und die Macht- und Fertigkeitspunkteverteilung ist anders

der Waffenmeister erhält Zugang zu den kampflastigeren Talenten z.B. den Machtsprung etc


----------



## gefrudel (31. Juli 2005)

Und als Böser kann man die nicht ausbilden ?
Den ich bin lieber auf der Bösen Seite auch wenn ich erst nach 2maligen durchspielen erfahren habe das man ab lvl 15 verschiedene Klassen wählen kann   
Und jetzt hab ich das schon 5 mal durch zwar immer auf der Dunklen ( Macht doch irgendwie am meisten Spass   )
Hab ja noch 3 Wochen Ferien da habsch ja noch so etwas Zeit   

PS: Aber zu meinem anderen Prob hat keiner nen Plan ?


----------



## mara-jade (31. Juli 2005)

gefrudel am 31.07.2005 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Und als Böser kann man die nicht ausbilden ?
> Den ich bin lieber auf der Bösen Seite auch wenn ich erst nach 2maligen durchspielen erfahren habe das man ab lvl 15 verschiedene Klassen wählen kann
> Und jetzt hab ich das schon 5 mal durch zwar immer auf der Dunklen ( Macht doch irgendwie am meisten Spass   )
> Hab ja noch 3 Wochen Ferien da habsch ja noch so etwas Zeit
> ...



natürlich kannst du sie als Böser auch ausbilden, du musst nur vorsichtig vorgehen und einige Helle Seite Punkte in Kauf nehmen

Atton reagiert gut auf böse Aktionen
Mira bekommst du nicht  und falls du sie doch mal hast, darfst du wie bei der Dienerin und Bao-Dur vor ihr niemals irgendetwas Böses tun und bei Unterhaltungen solltest du immer die "netten" Sachen auswählen

Was für ein anderes Problem?


----------



## gefrudel (31. Juli 2005)

mara-jade am 31.07.2005 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> gefrudel am 31.07.2005 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=362&tid=3907974&x=0 Das is das Porblem


----------



## mara-jade (31. Juli 2005)

gefrudel am 31.07.2005 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=362&tid=3907974&x=0 Das is das Porblem



aso, da hab ich leider keine Ahnung, mir reicht dazu die Windowstaste


----------



## DarkRisc (31. Juli 2005)

Also du musst aber zum ausbilden auf der Dunklen Seite der Macht die Prestige Klasse "Sith-Lord" haben sonst geht das net.


----------



## mara-jade (31. Juli 2005)

DarkRisc am 31.07.2005 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Also du musst aber zum ausbilden auf der Dunklen Seite der Macht die Prestige Klasse "Sith-Lord" haben sonst geht das net.



Ausbilden kannst du immer, dazu musst du keine Prestige Klasse haben, das einzige was zählt ist der Einfluss, den du auf die Party Members hast


----------



## gefrudel (31. Juli 2005)

mara-jade am 31.07.2005 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> DarkRisc am 31.07.2005 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hm ich habs jetzt 5 mal durch und solangsam hab ich das Gefühl das Spiel nur Oberflächlich gezockt zu haben ......  :-o


----------



## Matze04 (31. Juli 2005)

gefrudel am 31.07.2005 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> mara-jade am 31.07.2005 14:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deswegen hab ich mir nach dem zweiten Mal auch nen paar Tips im Netz gesucht


----------



## gefrudel (31. Juli 2005)

Matze04 am 31.07.2005 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> gefrudel am 31.07.2005 14:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Joa ich drucke grad ne 248 Seiten komplettlösung aus


----------



## DarkRisc (31. Juli 2005)

Kann man den auch alle leute Ausbilden? Dann hat man ja ne Reine Jedi-Crew. Ist doch geil und dann müsste man sagen können das man nicht der letzte Jedi ist, dann müssen sich noch alle anderen Melden.


----------



## Matze04 (31. Juli 2005)

DarkRisc am 31.07.2005 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man den auch alle leute Ausbilden? Dann hat man ja ne Reine Jedi-Crew. Ist doch geil und dann müsste man sagen können das man nicht der letzte Jedi ist, dann müssen sich noch alle anderen Melden.





Spoiler



Solche Pläne, "alle Jedi gegen den Endgegner" gabs fürs Ende sogar, aber das Game ham se ja nur halb fertig gemacht



man kann ausbilden:
- Atton
- Mira (vlt auch den Wookie, aber den hab ich nie bekommen)
- Dienerin/Diener
- Bao Dur


----------



## DarkRisc (1. August 2005)

Ja, du meinst Hanhaar, den hab ich auch nie bekommen. Ich weiß auch nur das man den bekommen kann wen n man auf der Dunklen Seite ist oder sowas ähnliches.


----------



## mara-jade (1. August 2005)

DarkRisc am 01.08.2005 07:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, du meinst Hanhaar, den hab ich auch nie bekommen. Ich weiß auch nur das man den bekommen kann wen n man auf der Dunklen Seite ist oder sowas ähnliches.



den gibts auf Nar Shaddaa, anstelle von Mira, sofern man der Dunklen Seite angehört und nein, er ist nicht Macht empfindlich


----------



## Truebschimmer (2. August 2005)

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Solche Pläne, "alle Jedi gegen den Endgegner" gabs fürs Ende sogar, aber das Game ham se ja nur halb fertig gemacht


bei der gelegenheit will ich mal auf Diese Seite hier verweisen. Falls das nämlich was werden sollte... *händereib*


----------



## schrast (2. August 2005)

gefrudel am 31.07.2005 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Matze04 am 31.07.2005 15:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*




hi, 
kannst du mir bitte bitte sagen wo du die lösung ausdruckst oder sie mir mal schicken??? pls weil ich komm absolut nicht weiter.... freu mich über antwort
  mfg basti*


----------



## mara-jade (3. August 2005)

schrast am 02.08.2005 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> kannst du mir bitte bitte sagen wo du die lösung ausdruckst oder sie mir mal schicken??? pls weil ich komm absolut nicht weiter.... freu mich über antwort
> mfg basti



http://www.gamefaqs.com/computer/doswin/game/920601.html

nimm am besten gleich die erste von DSimpson, sie ist ziemlich ausführlich


----------



## Matze04 (3. August 2005)

Truebschimmer am 02.08.2005 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> > Spoiler
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Hmm, wenn das klappen sollte, dann würde ich KOTOR 2 wirklich noch mal rauskramen, aber bis dahin abwarten


----------



## DarkRisc (5. August 2005)

MAch doch mal!


----------



## DarkRisc (6. August 2005)

Kann mir einer von euch sagen, ob man auch 2 Leute zum Jedi ausbilden kann?


----------



## mara-jade (7. August 2005)

DarkRisc am 06.08.2005 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir einer von euch sagen, ob man auch 2 Leute zum Jedi ausbilden kann?



siehe Seite 1, zweite Antwort auf diesen Thread


----------

